# complicated travel



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

We are moving to a new place...given our location, the modes of travel to said destination will either be helicopter or large plane (not talking a Boeing). I have no choice in how or when I depart. 

Henry will obviously be going. My worry is his hearing. We get earplugs should we feel we need them. But what about my little guy? Any brilliant ideas? I don't trust trying to put cotton lightly in his ears...not the least of which is I know he'd pull it out & set to shredding it. He will be well swaddled (since he is very much VERBOTEN) but I also must make sure he drinks enough & doesn't overheat while we are waiting for the flight. The flight is short...30-40 minutes. Am I just over-worrying? The noise is greatly reduced once you're inside but then I worry...the loudest part is waiting to board - how loud is it for HIM? Ack. :? 

So any ideas on hedgie ear protection or calming overly worried mommies thinking about less than ideal travel circumstances would be lovely. :roll: :? :roll:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure and get hand warmers, Helos and c130's can get very cold at high altitudes. Ive been in both and had to bundle up in the summer time due to the fact that they are not temperature controlled.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

good point...i have lots of those so i will make sure they are tucked in with everything & ready to go. of course, the last time i was on a C-130, they had the heat blasting for us & i CONKED OUT. half of the crew was sweating through their flight suits! LOL.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you confirmed that you will be allowed to take him on the flight? With the major airlines, animals are only allowed on temperature controlled planes... at least last December when my girls were coming that was the rules.


----------

